# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Greetings to all !!

## domeowner

*My family and I built and live in a double Geodesic Dome in South Florida.
Now 24 years later, there are plenty of maintenance issues to work on. 
I am an aerospace engineer and a determined do-it-your-self-er.
Joined this forum to get help and offer help.*

----------


## OBBob

Awesome ... pics?

----------


## Marc

Welcome!
Was it a kit or you built it from scratch?

----------

